# New extended archery area "West Cache"



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this area?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Private lands.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So why make it extended?


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Bowdacious said:


> So why make it extended?


Ive only lived in Utah a couple of years, but I swear the hunting management is all rigged (about money) out here, the preservation only comes from the true hunters.

I bet they opened it because they want more people to buy tags (money) knowing d..a..m..n.. well its all private. :x

Maybe I'm wrong...but doesn't feel right either....


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> So why make it extended?


Why not?

The existing extended season hunts we already have are primarily on private lands (except Wasatch) and the recent expansion of the Wasatch boundaries included private properties entirely.

As I understand it, the extended season archery hunts aren't for the benefit of bowhunters, although we certainly do benefit. They're intended to manage wildlife by using bowhunters.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

bkelz said:


> Ive only lived in Utah a couple of years, but I swear the hunting management is all rigged (about money) out here, the preservation only comes from the true hunters.
> 
> I bet they opened it because they want more people to buy tags (money) knowing d..a..m..n.. well its all private. :x
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong...but doesn't feel right either....


You are right about the money part, just not in this case, or the context that everyone always makes the case, ie. selling tags.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It is just like Finn said. 

Go knock on some doors, I use to live up there, there are people that will let you hunt.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

My family has hit at least 4 deer in the last 2 years up there....all around private lands...food for thought..


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

This is strange I cannot find where it list's the cache area for being an extended area nor west cache, I'm not hunting this year so maybe I skipped something, I have looked on the DWR site and found nothing could someone tell me.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

12many it's in the new Proclamation for next year.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks I found some info should be a great area.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wish they'd open some extended areas down in good ole Utah Valley. Or Northern Sanpete for that matter.


----------

